

Running a startup - tony_le_montana
http://runningastartup.tumblr.com

======
casca
Reddit has come to HN

~~~
evincarofautumn
The Guidelines[1] say it better than I can.

“If your account is less than a year old, please don’t submit comments saying
that HN is turning into Reddit. (It’s a common semi-noob illusion.)”

[1] <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
philwelch
My account is more than a year old, and after viewing the submitted link I
have to agree with his assessment. Frankly, those guidelines were written
years before HN actually did turn into Reddit. In any case, in lieu of casca's
seniority, please accept mine as a waiver for that particular anachronistic
guideline.

~~~
joshmlewis
Reddit is..Reddit. I used to think Reddit was dumb and I started going deeper,
and quite frankly Reddit scares the shit out of me sometimes. The occasional
meme is funny but HN isn't near what Reddit is.

~~~
snitzr
Scary how?

~~~
joshmlewis
Just some of the deep/dark/scary/nasty stuff that gets thrown around. Haha.

------
dutchbrit
Reminds me of <http://thisadvertisinglife.tumblr.com/>

------
minimaxir
The "Reddit" comments stem from the fact that this was first posted to
Reddit...and then downvoted to hell.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/svh6z/running_a_st...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/svh6z/running_a_startup_tumblog_pics/)

------
dools
Interesting - did someone just put this together today? I only just saw
<http://thisadvertisinglife.tumblr.com/> today which seems to be along the
same lines. I'm not sure if it's like a "meme" or which one came fast but
themed, curated gifs could well be one of this season's favourite things.

------
sparknlaunch12
I think the Reddit comment was aimed at the content of the linked website. If
only ruining a startup was that easy.

------
tony_le_montana
@all, to be honest, i posted this link just to see what kind of response it
gets. Expected to be flagged but got 81! Dont know what to say. :)

------
niico
This blog just made my day.

